#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Венчание

## Bugotak

Моя жена (мы уже в официальном браке) хочет обвенчаться по православной традиции (до того как я стал буддистом мы об этом договаривались, что обязательно повенчаемся). И у меня вопрос, можно ли мне? Буддисту принявшему мирские обеты в традиции Гелугпа обвенчаться? Я уважаю религию жены и с уважением отношусь к обрядам (так как считаю христианство - не до понятым и переделанным буддизмом (это отдельная тема)). Очень важно знать ответ на этот вопрос. А то я в замешательстве.  :Frown:

----------

Wyrd (28.05.2012)

----------


## Александар

Да делайте всё что нужно, нет в буддизме ограничений, кроме неблагих действий(намерений). И никогда не впадайте в замешательство, особенно в быту.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (28.05.2012), Алевлад (29.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Моя жена (мы уже в официальном браке) хочет обвенчаться по православной традиции (до того как я стал буддистом мы об этом договаривались, что обязательно повенчаемся). И у меня вопрос, можно ли мне? Буддисту принявшему мирские обеты в традиции Гелугпа обвенчаться? Я уважаю религию жены и с уважением отношусь к обрядам (так как считаю христианство - не до понятым и переделанным буддизмом (это отдельная тема)). Очень важно знать ответ на этот вопрос. А то я в замешательстве.


Лучше не нужно этого делать. Тем более, что венчать могут двух крещённых людей. Желательно даже православных. Как вы этот вопрос решать собираетесь? Врать священнику, что вы - православный? 

Из мелочей часто и состоит исповедание своей веры. А пытаясь участвовать в ритуале венчания, вы не жене выкажете уважение, а людей введёте в заблуждение насчёт своей веры.

----------

Eugeny (28.05.2012), Joy (30.05.2012), Буль (28.05.2012), Велеслав (29.05.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.05.2012), Сауди (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Bugotak

Я был крещен в детстве. И врать точно не собираюсь. Скажу обязательно священнику, а уже давать согласие видимо их дело. Что по этому поводу думаете? Если они согласятся обвенчать нас? Не будет это же предательством моей веры?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (28.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я был крещен в детстве. И врать точно не собираюсь. Скажу обязательно священнику, а уже давать согласие видимо их дело. Что по этому поводу думаете? Если они согласятся обвенчать нас? Не будет это же предательством моей веры?


А чем это будет?

Вы знаете, что Яхве и Иисус Христос - это не один из богов со своим аватаром в пантеоне. Это - высшее существо. Творец неба и земли. Источник всего. Он конкурентов в виде Будды не терпит. Тут или-или. Или вы исповедуете веру в этого бога или нет.

----------

Eugeny (28.05.2012), Буль (28.05.2012), Велеслав (29.05.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.05.2012), Маркион (28.05.2012), Петр Полянцев (05.01.2013), Сауди (28.05.2012)

----------


## Bugotak

Но я ведь не собираюсь исповедовать. Я определился со своей религией. Это лишь дань уважения религии которую исповедует жена. Может мне стоит с Ламой посоветоваться по этому поводу?

----------

Aion (28.05.2012), Dorje Dugarov (28.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Забавный момент состоит в том, что церковь как бы должна, по своим же уставам, признавать и браки, заключенные в ЗАГСе и где угодно.

----------


## Буль

Я думаю что будды на Вас не обидятся, если Вы будете воспринимать венчание как некий забавный ритуал, на вроде хоровода на Ивана Купалу, а не как некое сакральное действие.

С другой стороны я соглашусь с Топпером, только Вам решать насколько глубоко Вы в глазах других собираетесь следовать своим убеждениям. Т.е. не удивляйтесь, если после Вашего согласия обвенчаться Вас будут с большей настойчивостью понуждать к, скажем, походам в церькву по воскресеньям. И все Ваши буддийские доводы будут разбиваться об: "но ведь со своим буддизмом ты же смог обвенчаться!"

----------

Dorje Dugarov (28.05.2012), Eugeny (28.05.2012), Wyrd (28.05.2012), Велеслав (29.05.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.05.2012), Маркион (28.05.2012)

----------


## Bugotak

> С другой стороны я соглашусь с Топпером, только Вам решать насколько глубоко Вы в глазах других собираетесь следовать своим убеждениям.


Зачем мне "глаза других"? Если внутри я сам осознаю и сам внутри уверен в твёрдой и нерушимой вере в Дхарму. А что думают другие...не знаю. Они всегда что-то думают и в основном ничего существенного.

----------

Aion (28.05.2012), Dorje Dugarov (28.05.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012)

----------


## Bugotak

Да здесь стоит поразмыслить конкретно.  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (28.05.2012), Dorje Dugarov (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Но я ведь не собираюсь исповедовать. Я определился со своей религией. Это лишь дань уважения религии которую исповедует жена.


Сам акт венчания - это уже исповедание. Это одно из таинств православного вероучения. Во время данного действа священник, на основании данной ему власти, соединяет узами брака вас не только в этой жизни, но и навсегда на будущее. Когда вы будете в раю вместе с супругой. Т.е. здесь сразу целый пласт идей присовокупляется.

Интересно будет, если после разговора со священником он заставит вас исповедоваться и каяться в индийскай ереси. А может ещё и епитимию какую наложит перед свадьбой. Конечно, в наше время коммерческих церквей часто находятся священники, которые кого угодно с кем угодно повенчать могут, но вдруг наткнётесь на принципиального. Что в этом случае делать будете? 



> Может мне стоит с Ламой посоветоваться по этому поводу?


Если вас совет монаха не устраивает, советуйтесь с ламой  :Smilie: 

Мне это напомнило анекдот:

Жена: 
- дорогой, я была у доктора. Он мне посоветовал поправлять здоровье на море.
Му:
- Едем!
Жена:
- На море?!  :Smilie: 
Муж:
- К другому доктору.

----------

Bob (28.05.2012), Joy (30.05.2012), Аньезка (28.05.2012), Буль (28.05.2012), Велеслав (29.05.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012), Маркион (28.05.2012), Михаил Угамов (29.05.2012), Сауди (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Зачем мне "глаза других"? Если внутри я сам осознаю и сам внутри уверен в твёрдой и нерушимой вере в Дхарму. А что думают другие...не знаю. Они всегда что-то думают и в основном ничего существенного.


Затем, что именно ради глаз других, точнее другой, вы в самом венчании собираетесь участвовать.



> Если внутри я сам осознаю и сам внутри уверен в твёрдой и нерушимой вере в Дхарму.


Так можно и далее пойти: креститься, участвовать в литургиях и причащениях, исповедаться, молиться Иисусу. Почему всё это не делать? Вы же внутри уверены в вере в Дхамму? Так постепенно христианином и станете. 
Мусульмане, кстати, в Азии вначале арабских завоеваний так и делали: покорённым народам не запрещалось полностью исповедовать свою веру, но внешне нужно было соблюдать предписания корана. И вроде бы все довольны были. Однако к третьему поколению людей со старой верой не оставалось. Внуки уже были добрыми мусульманами.

Предложите лучше жене пройти ритуал в буддийском храме или вместо венчания, или в качестве дополнения к венчанию, чтобы она тоже выразила уважение вашим религиозным взглядам.
Вот например, на свадебное путешествие приезжайте к нам в Питер и сходите в Дацан. Или я вам почитаю благословения.

----------

Joy (30.05.2012), Буль (28.05.2012), Велеслав (29.05.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012), Маркион (28.05.2012), Михаил Угамов (29.05.2012), Тао (28.05.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Это, конечно, Ваше личное дело, что делать, но.. Приняв прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, нельзя принимать прибежище в других религиях, мирских богах и пр. Это будет потерей Прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях, насколько я понимаю.

В шутку или как дань уважения обвенчаться не выйдет- я была на венчании и мне даже жутко было, как там завывал священник, воздевая руки к небу - это реальный обряд, обладающий силой. Зачем Вам это? Если это требование жены, может быть, она сможет с уважением отнестись к Вашему прибежищу и не заставлять проходить христианский обряд.

Да, буддисты с уважением относятся ко всем религиям, но не участвуют в обрядах других религий. Имхо.

Я бы не стала. Это реально серьезные вещи и обеты, зачем Вам надо принимать христианские обеты, если Вы - буддист? Если Вы действительно буддист, конечно  :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (28.05.2012), Алевлад (29.05.2012), Буль (28.05.2012), Велеслав (29.05.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Мне кажется, топикстартеру стоит спросить учителя по этому вопросу, потому что, имхо, ситуация не такая простая.

----------

Дондог (19.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Моя жена (мы уже в официальном браке) хочет обвенчаться по православной традиции


Если вы скажете православному священнику, то действительно могут пожелать всё сделать согласно православным правилам, типа исповедь, возможное крещение и пр. Вдобавок, если память не изменяет, венчание православных с неправославными не одобряется. Если кто-то относится к другим направлениям христианства, то даже и тогда возникают проблемы. А для нехристиан - сплошные ограничения.

Вдобавок можете начать и себя укорять, поскольку может привести к нарушениям принятых ранее обязательств, Прибежища и пр.

----------

Велеслав (29.05.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Мне кажется, топикстартеру стоит спросить учителя по этому вопросу, потому что, имхо, ситуация не такая простая.


В дзэн за такие вопросы можно и палкой по башке схлопотать...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алевлад (29.05.2012), Велеслав (29.05.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012), Маркион (28.05.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Во время данного действа священник, на основании данной ему власти, соединяет узами брака вас не только в этой жизни, но и навсегда на будущее.


Упс... плохая новость для некоторых семейных пар...




> Когда вы будете в раю вместе с супругой.


А если в аду -- то в один котёл заселят? А если -- один там, другой там?




> Интересно будет, если после разговора со священником он заставит вас исповедоваться и каяться в индийскай ереси. А может ещё и епитимию какую наложит перед свадьбой. Конечно, в наше время коммерческих церквей часто находятся священники, которые кого угодно с кем угодно повенчать могут, но вдруг наткнётесь на принципиального.


Конечно, заставит. Тем более в коммерческой. Это ведь всё платные услуги!

----------

Eugeny (28.05.2012), Велеслав (29.05.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Упс... плохая новость для некоторых семейных пар...


Да  :Smilie: 



> А если в аду -- то в один котёл заселят? А если -- один там, другой там?


Насчёт совместного пребывания в аду - не знаю. А вот если один из супругов грешник, тогда разделение может произойти: один в ад, другой в рай.



> Конечно, заставит. Тем более в коммерческой. Это ведь всё платные услуги!


 :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Не думаю что венчаясь наш брат будет принимать прибежище в христианском боге и его свите. 
Надо быть гибче, да и как выход думать что вместо христианских духов присутствуют (или вместе с ними) Дхармапалы или например Зеленая Тара. Или вот как наши индонезийские друзья объявили Ади-Будду - Господом Созидателем и подменять им христианского бога силой своего самадхи.

Я лично так считаю. Да и религий типа христианства и ислам (это все же религии где духи из более высоких сфер мироздания) не чураюсь, исключение шаманские обряды куда я ни ногой (там часто шантропа мелкая собирается, которая нам не ровня).

----------

Aion (28.05.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Очень важно знать ответ на этот вопрос. А то я в замешательстве.


Имхо, зря Вы об этом здесь написали. Ну ведь на 99 % предсказуемо же, что и как Вам ответят... :Cool:

----------

Wyrd (28.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Все то, что вы написали - очень хорошо. Вот только "добровольные начала" и "не посмеет", ну и прочие невинные мелочи, типа мониторинга финансов партнера, принятие мер в случае безнравственного поведения и т.п. плохо вяжутся между собой. Это что такое у вас в тексте проскочило? Невинная оговорка по Фрейду?


Денли. Наверно, поскольку у вас не было длительных отношений, детей и семьи, - это не рассказать Вам , как это изнутри.

Все просто. Тот человек, который живет со мной, живет на основе взаимной любви, добровольно. Он меня просто любит. и старается, чтобы мне было хорошо, точно также и я. При этом он свободен в выборе своих занятий и делать то, что ему интересно. И мне он дает такую же свободу.

Но есть определенные нравственные нормы в семейных отношениях. Права и обязанности. Я просто на дам ему поступить безнравственно. И он мне. Это означает, что он не может потакать своим прихотям в ущерб семье. Например, напиваться, шляться, играть в рулетку. 

"мониторинг"? :Smilie:  В нормальной семье, вообще-то, семейный бюджет не секрет. Мне достаточно спросить своего мужа, а мониторинг я провожу, потому что это моя обязанность - семейная бухгалтерия и распределение бюджета. И именно по затратам и доходам порой можно и определить, что с твоим супругом или супружницей происходит что-то неладное. И нас тут так налоговая мониторит, что не вздохнешь. 

Ну, счет от Картье ему от меня не грозит :Smilie:  А вот у него бывает куча финансовых идей, некоторые, к сожалению, могут привести к краху. Потому что требуют тщательного обдумывания, а он у меня позитивист, мол, само как-нить образуется, ура! :Smilie:  Типа, давай заложим квартиру и построим поле для гольфа :Smilie: 

Денли, ну не судите по себе. Вы, насколько знаю, не женаты, мониторить Вас насильно никто не станет. Хорошо, когда вообще есть что мониторить, искренне желаю Вам заработать.

Почитали отчет? тогда я большую часть писанины в моих постах удалю. Слишком много личного. Думаю, не стоит предоставлять почву Майе П жалеть моего несчастного мужа и высчитывать, как я на его шее выезжаю в небесную жизнь.

----------


## Буль

> Почитали отчет? тогда я большую часть писанины в моих постах удалю. Слишком много личного.


Мудрое решение. Мне кажется что дальнейшие подробности Вы сможете обсудить с Denli в личной переписке.

----------

Дондог (19.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (02.06.2012)

----------

